# Christmas Eve Lobster!! Now other seafood?



## brianr (Jan 3, 2014)

After reading the newsletter and reading on here all the success with lobster tails I decided to try it out. This was my 3rd real smoking meal and it was amazing. My parents, wife and young daughters all loved the lobster. I really was fantastic, probably best lobster I have had. Even my dad thought so and he was stationed in New England in the Navy and knows his way around a lobster.

I have been reading on here and have had great success with my smoker and have put into practice many of the tips and I do enjoy the art of smoking.

Now my wife and her friend want me to smoke more seafood. They think scallops and crab legs might work.

Thoughts on these? Possible?


----------



## foamheart (Jan 3, 2014)

Salmon. Trout.

Leah makes some beautiful seafood presentations they looks unbelievably good. But I am thinking good fresh seafood might not be too readily available at you local market. So you may have to adjust accordingly.

You might also use the research function above, find some seafood that looks good first, then see how many recipes are available. That is one way to ensure a great plate.

I have been planning to try Sea Scallops from Sam's and see how they smoke with a bit of dill and butter. But the list is soooooooo long and its cold outside!


----------



## moikel (Jan 3, 2014)

I am with foam heart on this Leah does some great seafood & a great place to start.

I would go with fish first before I tried things like scallops. Bigger fish fillets are going to be a bit more forgiving.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Good Morning Gentlemen and happy 2014 to you!!!

Thanks very much for kind comments (just reading this now) and I'll reiterate right back, that all of these people chiming in too Brian (Foamheart and Mick) are just sensational with food!

Chef Jimmy J is also the recipe and safety Guru, who's great with specific questions and there's just so much on here that's helpful whenever you need it!

As for my way of eating, it is MINIMALISTICALLY ARRANGED (with only a few ingredients albeit the freshest or best I may procure) and in a massive, bountiful Mediterranean sized feast each day, as I prefer large portions, once a day, to grazing with tiny snacks throughout.

So I am of the humble belief that fish, seafood, and mollusks are worlds better with LESS added gunk and fuss, and just some lovely oil, herbs, etc...but here is to everyone enjoying things the way THEY like it! And the way it likes them! (Health wise and such, as everyone's body is different and responds well to different things).

It sounds like your meal was tremendous Brian! How lovely that your whole family got to enjoy such treasures with you! That sounded terrific!

I'm smoking up a simple octopus over my enormous salad with red garnet yam etc., today. (I eat the same way basically daily, but for switching up the animal). And so I'll post that later on and you can see how simple it is.

Meanwhile, CHEERS to all and make this day delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

